# Strikeforce Pick 'em: Overeem vs Werdum



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a signup thread for the next Strikeforce event which takes place in two weeks, Saturday Jun. 18th at 8:00 PM EST. The main event is the HW GP fight between Alistair Overeem and Fabricio Werdum from the American Airlines Center in Dallas, TX, USA.












Anybody who likes Strikeforce can sign up, even if they have not played so far. Details on how to pick are below, same format used for UFC events in CPL. Send a pick for every fight on the main card, and for two of the fights on the preliminary card. 

The scheduled fights include:



> MAIN CARD (Showtime)
> 
> * Alistair Overeem vs. Fabricio Werdum (heavyweight grand-prix opening round)
> * Josh Barnett vs. Brett Rogers (heavyweight grand-prix opening round)
> ...


You can send picks whenever confident with the fights. The picks should only be pm'd once unless they add, drop or change a fight on the main card. The offcial card can be seen HERE. If someone signs up and fails to send their picks, they lose their matchup and won't be cleared to fight at the next event. The deadline to send picks is when the Strikeforce event begins, approx. 8:00 PM EST in the US.

On how to pick fights:



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


The Strikeforce CPL Grand Prix begins at this event. The 4 members below are competiting at this event, and the other 6 are waiting for the winners. The other 6 (BobbyCooper, Bknmax, Machida Karate, kantowrestler, limba, & Couchwarrior) can compete in regular CPL matches or they can wait til the next event, their choice.



















Main Event Results pg. 9

Machida Karate (4-1) vs limba (3-2)

Strikeforce CPL GP

Ruckus (2-3) vs Tyson Fury (0-0)
KryOnicle (1-1) vs dudeabides (1-4)

Main Card

hixxy (4-1) vs Couchwarrior (3-2)
Bknmax (3-2) vs Big_Charm (2-1)
Intermission (2-1) vs BobbyCooper (2-3)
UFC_OWNS (1-3) vs slapshot (0-0)
pipe (1-3) vs KillingRoad89 (2-1)

Under Card

Toxic (2-1) vs Mike28 (0-1)
attention (2-2) vs Ape City (1-1)
AlphaDawg (0-2) vs Rauno (2-3)

*
Members Signed Up

Rauno
AlphaDawg
Ape City
attention
Toxic
Mike28
KillingRoad89
pipe
hixxy
Couchwarrior
BobbyCooper
Machida Karate
Big_Charm
limba
slapshot
UFC_OWNS
Intermission
Bknmax
KryOnicle
Ruckus
Tyson Fury
dudeabides
*

Thanks for signing up everybody and a big thanks to limba! I probably don't need to tell you, but the GP trophy and brackets were all made by him. Picks due *Jun. 18th by 8:00 PM Eastern.* Any questions, just ask!








Since Machida Karate signed up, someone will be fighting him for this:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

k i'm in for CPL


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks man, you can call out anybody else who signs up besides the 4 people that already have matchups. And good luck against the Ruckus/Tyson winner at the Fedor vs Hendo show.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks man, you can call out anybody else who signs up besides the 4 people that already have matchups. And good luck against the Ruckus/Tyson winner at the Fedor vs Hendo show.


Thanks,how sick would it be if you won this Grand Prix also


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Too late for me to join the GP?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, the sign up thread for the GP was up for a whole month, and unless somebody pulls out that is all until the next one. You can sign up for the event though and take on somebody else who signs up in a normal matchup.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Yeah, the sign up thread for the GP was up for a whole month, and unless somebody pulls out that is all until the next one. You can sign up for the event though and take on somebody else who signs up in a normal matchup.


Alright thanks dude, I seem to miss the CPL threads until last minute all the time.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oh damn i missed the GP thread, ill sign uo for this at least though, also can i bee an alternate for the GP if someone doesnt sign up or play?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Ill play.:thumb02:


UFC_OWNS, dont be scared hommie!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

First fight is against Bobby boy?!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Ill play.:thumb02:
> 
> 
> UFC_OWNS, dont be scared hommie!


its on son memo to dudeabides winner of me and slapstick gets an alternate GP spot:thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> First fight is against Bobby boy?!


Yep, so are you in for this show to defend against a challenging challenger?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> First fight is against Bobby boy?!


I couldn't believe my eyes either :eek03:

This is the first time we will have to battle it out my friend :sad02:

good times are over.. and I am scared as hell


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dont get soft on me now bobby


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm in! :thumbsup:

And i want MK, in a non-title fight, for the Overeem-Werdum event!


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I sent in my picks... i`ve been on a hiatus for posting the last little while.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> dont get soft on me now bobby


Umm that's a little more than we needed to know....


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> dont get soft on me now bobby


don't worry sweety^^

btw. you want to fight me at this event??


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

The former champ is in, and i want my belt back!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They changed the Strikeforce card since they took Carano off, a few guys already sent picks and probably need to change them and send again:

MAIN CARD (Showtime)

* Alistair Overeem vs. Fabricio Werdum (heavyweight grand-prix opening round)
* Josh Barnett vs. Brett Rogers (heavyweight grand-prix opening round)
* Daniel Cormier vs. Jeff Monson
* Chad Griggs vs. Valentijn Overeem
* Jorge Masvidal vs. K.J. Noons

PRELIMINARY CARD (HDNet)

* Gesias Cavalcante vs. Justin Wilcox
* Magno Almeida vs. Conor Heun
* Julie Kedzie vs. TBA
* Sarah D'Alelio vs. TBA
* Mike Bronzoulis vs. Todd Moore


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm still scared shitless about the MK fight.. *swallow*


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

If 420atalon doesnt sign up then i want a rematch for my title. If he does sign up then ill move aside and let him have the shot. I think thats fair.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> don't worry sweety^^
> 
> btw. you want to fight me at this event??


im already brawling slapshot and the GPstarts this event so i cant fight you anyways, not until you win or lose the GP


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Im in :thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

limba said:


> I'm in! :thumbsup:
> 
> And i want MK, in a non-title fight, for the Overeem-Werdum event!


Lol my boy Limba stepping up! I thought me and Bobby had to fight in this event but i guess were in second round, so if im open in this
event lets do it boy!


Edit: Hmm maybe i should let Dude decide....




BobbyCooper said:


> I'm still scared shitless about the MK fight.. *swallow*



LOL i know its like Big Nog fighting Little Nog... Its almost not right...

This shall be interesting...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

holla holla imma gonna smack the GP champ whoever emerges unless strikeforce folds before its over


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i pick almeida sub round 2 since carano is gone


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol my boy Limba stepping up! I thought me and Bobby had to fight in this event but i guess were in second round, so if im open in this
> event lets do it boy!
> 
> 
> Edit: Hmm maybe i should let Dude decide....


I'll respect dude's decision...no matter what that decision is.

And...like hixxy said: if 420talon signs up, he should get the title shot.
If not, i guess it's up to dudeabides to decide if it's hixxy's rematch or my turn...

I'll accept a non-title fight also


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

limba said:


> I'll respect dude's decision...no matter what that decision is.
> 
> And...like hixxy said: if 420talon signs up, he should get the title shot.
> If not, i guess it's up to dudeabides to decide if it's hixxy's rematch or my turn...
> ...


Well i have the title shot in UFC, so ill stand aside here, if 420atalon doesn't sign up you can have Machida Karate :thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Updated picks in lieu of Carano.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I know the champ just got bruised in UFC CPL, but is he signing up for this one??


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ill take the champ after im through with slapshot


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, everybody. 








*Strikeforce Pick 'em: Overeem vs Werdum Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *it's Showtime, here we go
* with the main event of the evening. 5 rounds of fighting, for the Strikeforce Pick 'em League championship of the world! Introducing first, the challenger ... in the red corner... from Romania... limba! His opponent across the cage, he is the reigning and defending champion of Strikeforce Pick 'em... hailing from California... Machida Karate! 






Pick 'em rules are on the front page, good luck to you both...

Main Event

*Machida Karate* (4-1) vs *limba* (3-2)


Strikeforce CPL GP

*Ruckus* (2-3) vs *Tyson Fury* (0-0)
*KryOnicle* (1-1) vs *dudeabides* (1-4)











Our main card has some awesome matchups, even the #2 contendor vs #3. The signups are still open and every 2 people that sign up before Saturday night will be placed on the undercard.

Main Card

*hixxy* (4-1) vs *Couchwarrior* (3-2)
*Bknmax* (3-2) vs *Big_Charm* (2-1)
*Intermission* (2-1) vs *BobbyCooper* (2-3)
*UFC_OWNS* (1-3) vs *slapshot* (0-0)
*pipe* (1-3) vs *KillingRoad89* (2-1)

Under Card

*Toxic *(2-1) vs *Mike28 *(0-1)
*attention* (2-2) vs *Ape City* (1-1)
*AlphaDawg *(0-2) vs *Rauno *(2-3)​

*Remember, picks must be sent by Saturday Jun. 18th at 8:00 PM Eastern or by the time the prelim fights start.*

Send a pick for every main card fight, and for your choice of two prelim fights. Don't forget to take note if the fight card changes, if so just pm your picks to me again. Thanks to limba for making the graphics.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice title fight! Limba is good! Should be a very close fight.

As for me, I get to fight Couchwarrior again. I know he has been training harder since we last fought, and has racked up some good wins, but I still know I have enough to beat him and make my way back to the top of the mountain


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hope limba wins it so the title is not stuck in the grand prix


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Limba is in the grand prix mate so it doesnt matter either way.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Limba is in the grand prix mate so it doesnt matter either way.


oh FFS, i have to wait the whole tournament to get a shot, strikeforce will be extincted by then


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

KillingRoad89 signed up, added him to the card against pipe.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am in!!!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Mike28 said:


> I am in!!!!!


Ok, hope somebody else signs up by Saturday night Mike.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

me ....


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Got that matchup added to the next spot down on the fight card. If anybody else wants to sign up you have until 8 pm Saturday night when the picks are due (that's Eastern Time). Ya only have to make 7 picks!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im gonna need a stream for this event, i want to watch it live. 

Just got one fight left to decide on.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Im gonna need a stream for this event, i want to watch it live.
> 
> Just got one fight left to decide on.


ill give ya one on the day


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheers buddy. I wouldnt mind paying for it if it was live at a decent time, but with it being 3am here id rather not


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Cheers buddy. I wouldnt mind paying for it if it was live at a decent time, but with it being 3am here id rather not


nah i never pay for strikeforce i just pay 40 for ufc events, i always just stream it


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

ooh, im in please!raise01:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dude just leave me as the odd man out,if I don't get an opponent its ok. if we end up with an even number or somebody doesn't get picks in great if not meh.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

i'm back from vacation, anyone need an opponent?


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

attention said:


> ooh, im in please!raise01:


I can match up with anyone raise01:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok added attention vs Ape City to the card. Got until 8 pm Eastern time Saturday night to send picks.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Picks will be in later today. Looking forward to watching this tonight


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Sending picks right now. I am ready for a war. Bring your b-game attention!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Might as well sign up. Why not.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Picks are in LETS DO THIS LIMBA!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

*Sign me up chief*. Late notice, yet again but i hope i get an opponent.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Looks like you could take on Alphadog, Rauno. This event is getting stacked!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Looks like you could take on Alphadog, Rauno. This event is getting stacked!


Business as usual.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes i agree, this event is getting stacked! We could even do a Strikeforce CPL Pickem on our own match ups lol, that would be crazy. Could you imagine that, picking all the winners from the actual Strikeforce event and also picking the winners from our matchups.

Oh, my picks are in btw, im ready to go 5-1 in here.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Looks like you could take on Alphadog, Rauno. This event is getting stacked!




Yep, added Rauno/AlphaDawg to the card. Rauno sent his picks AD has almost 4 hours so no big hurry.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Yes i agree, this event is getting stacked! We could even do a Strikeforce CPL Pickem on our own match ups lol, that would be crazy. Could you imagine that, picking all the winners from the actual Strikeforce event and also picking the winners from our matchups.
> 
> Oh, my picks are in btw, im ready to go 5-1 in here.


LOL at first i didnt get what you meant, that would be funny!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> LOL at first i didnt get what you meant, that would be funny!


Here MK, my picks:

I think i'm gonna miss this event: sick + need my sleep and rest for tomorrow...so: this are my predictions:


> Alistair Overeem vs. Fabricio Werdum - Alistair Overeem, TKO, 1st rd
> Jorge Masvidal vs. K.J. Noons - KJ Noons, UD
> Josh Barnett vs. Brett Rogers - Josh Barnett, Submission, 1st rd
> Chad Griggs vs. Valentijn Overeem - Chad Griggs, TKO, 1st rd
> ...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

limba said:


> Here MK, my picks:
> 
> I think i'm gonna miss this event: sick + need my sleep and rest for tomorrow...so: this are my predictions:


I have the same picks except the Noons-Masvidal one. I know Masvidal is the underdog here but my nuthuggery is blinding me. Masvidal via razorsharp decision. :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Deadline for sending picks was over at 8 PM Eastern when Flagg and Melancon started. If your name is Toxic or Ruckus congrats on the easy win.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Hmm how is everyone doing so far?

I missed some of the undercards just catching up now.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Got both of my undercard picks wrong. I picked Almedia and Wilcox.

Then again anyone who used the Wilcox fight will have lost on that one..


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I think I have been doing my undercard picks wrong. I just do all the picks on the main card and under card. Didn't realize we only chose 2. I remember the discussion but the rest is just a chilled out haze...sorry Dude!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It's ok a few people missed that, I just take the top 7 picks so they get 5 main card/2 prelims each. We started out picking every fight like you did, but it was too hard, then went to no prelims at all, too easy, then settled somewhere in the middle.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

wow go jorge, i wish i picked him but i knew i couldnt change it from yesterday


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I picked Noons aswell, looks like im gonna get that wrong..


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> It's ok a few people missed that, I just take the top 7 picks so they get 5 main card/2 prelims each. We started out picking every fight like you did, but it was too hard, then went to no prelims at all, too easy, then settled somewhere in the middle.


Ya I remember the discussion starting up but my lazy ass went on vacation and I forgot.

Thank god it isn't the entire undercard I don't think I got a single one right. 

This is looking pretty bad for big N too, which is bad for me lol.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Dead on Barnett fight


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I orignally picked round one sub, then changed it to round three sub at the last moment. And so it ends up round two lol.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i changed my ud to sub round 2 a few days ago so i got it right on the money


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I finished 4-3, on 69 points i believe. Got Wilcox, Almedia and KJ wrong.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Went 6-0. Should have actually made some bets tonight.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Went 6-0. Should have actually made some bets tonight.


It was out of 7 fights?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> I finished 4-3, on 69 points i believe. Got Wilcox, Almedia and KJ wrong.


yeah me too but wilcox was a no contest so thats a draw foe everyone, overeem made me zzzzzzzzz that was an awful fight and they should both be ashamed of their performances


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yeah me too but wilcox was a no contest so thats a draw foe everyone, overeem made me zzzzzzzzz that was an awful fight and they should both be ashamed of their performances


Alistair has nothing to be ashamed of IMO.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Overeem got out striked in the stand up by Werdum. Part of me even thought Werdum was going to get the decision.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

hixxy said:


> It was out of 7 fights?


Not exactly sure how the Wilcox fight works so I just left it at 6 fights.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Not exactly sure how the Wilcox fight works so I just left it at 6 fights.


It will go down as incorrect unless you picked No Contest, which i doubt anyone did. For both people picking this fight it wont really make much difference, but if anyone didnt use this fight as one of their undercard fights then it could possibly do so.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Strikeforce Pick 'em: Overeem vs Werdum
*






The correct calls:



> Vallie-Flagg SD
> Burrell UD
> Heun UD
> Wilcox/Cavalcante ND
> ...




*The Matchups

Main Event*

*Machida Karate* (5-1) vs *limba* (3-3)

*And the winner of tonight's main event and... STILL... the undisputed champion of Strikeforce Pick 'em... Machida Karate!

He won 81 to 78!!!* *FOTN!* This is still yours to wear in your sig: 







*Strikeforce CPL GP

Ruckus (3-3) vs Tyson Fury (0-1)
Fight won by Ruckus 78 to 0! KOTN!

KryOnicle (1-2) vs dudeabides (2-4)
Fight won by dudeabides 96 to 77! *










*
Main Card

hixxy (5-1) vs Couchwarrior (3-3)
Fight won by hixxy 80 to 41! 

Bknmax (4-2) vs Big_Charm (2-2)
Fight won by Bknmax 67 to 56! 

Intermission (3-1) vs BobbyCooper (2-4)
Fight won by Intermission 83 to 57! 

UFC_OWNS (2-3) vs slapshot (0-1)
Fight won by UFC_OWNS 81 to 72! 

pipe (2-3) vs KillingRoad89 (2-2)
Fight won by pipe 112 to 65! 


Undercard


Toxic (3-1) vs Mike28 (0-2)
Fight won by Toxic 36 to 0!

attention (2-3) vs Ape City (2-1)
Fight won by Ape City 83 to 65!

AlphaDawg (1-2) vs Rauno (2-4)
Fight won by AlphaDawg 116 to 82! 

*​ 

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was AlphaDawg with 116 points. We'll play again next month if you guys want to sign up for a little show called Fedor vs Hendo.


(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

Machida Karate


> Overeem TKO 2nd *17*
> 
> Josh Barnett Sub 2nd *24*
> 
> ...


limba


> Alistair Overeem vs. Fabricio Werdum - Alistair Overeem, TKO, 1st rd *17*
> Jorge Masvidal vs. K.J. Noons - KJ Noons, UD
> Josh Barnett vs. Brett Rogers - Josh Barnett, Submission, 1st rd *20*
> Chad Griggs vs. Valentijn Overeem - Chad Griggs, TKO, 1st rd *22*
> ...


Ruckus


> Alistair Overeem, KO, Rd 1 *17*
> Josh Barnett, Sub, Rd 2 *24*
> Daniel Cormier, TKO, Rd 1 *15*
> Chad Griggs, TKO, rd 1 *22*
> ...


Tyson Fury


> No picks sent


KryOnicle


> Josh Barnett Submission Kimura R1 *22*
> Jeff Monson Submission Keylock R2
> Ubereem KO Knees R1 *15*
> Jorge Masvidal UD *22*
> ...


dudeabides


> Cormier UD *25*
> A. Overeem TKO 4 *16*
> Ray KO 2
> Barnett Sub 1 *19*
> ...


hixxy


> Alistair Overeem vs. Fabricio Werdum - Overeem TKO 2 *17*
> 
> Josh Barnett vs. Brett Rogers - Barnett SUB 3 *21*
> 
> ...


Couchwarrior


> 1. Josh Barnett, sub rd 2 *25*
> 2. Alistair Overeem, (T)KO rd 2 *16*
> 3. KJ Noons, UD
> 4. Justin ilcox, UD
> ...


Bknmax


> Alistair Overeem,KO,Round 1 *17*
> Josh Barnett,Submission,Round 2 *24*
> K.J. Noons,KO ,Round 1
> Daniel Cormier,Submission,Round 1 *14*
> ...


Big_Charm


> Alistair Overeem via TKO Rd 1 *17*
> Josh Barnett via submission Rd 2 *24*
> Daniel Cormier via TKO rd 3 *15*
> Valentijn Overeem via Submission Rd1
> ...


Intermission


> * Alistair Overeem, 1st, TKO *17*
> * Josh Barnett, 3RD, Submission *21*
> * Daniel Cormier, Unanimous decision *23*
> * Chad Griggs, 1st, TKO *22*
> ...


BobbyCooper


> Alistair Overeem KO 1 *17*
> Josh Barnett Sub 1 *21*
> Mike Bronzoulis TKO 2
> Chad Griggs TKO 2 *19*
> ...


UFC_OWNS


> Alistair Overeem KO round 1 *17*
> * Josh Barnett Sub 2 *24*
> * Almeida Sub 2
> * Daniel Cormier UD *22*
> ...


slapshot


> * K.J. Noons, KO, 1st.
> * Gesias Cavalcante sub, 2nd.
> * Alistair Overeem TKO 2nd. *15*
> * Josh Barnett, Sub,2nd. *22*
> ...


pipe


> 1* Daniel Cormier - UD rnd 3 *25*
> 2* Josh Barnett - sub rnd 2 *24*
> 3* Justin Wilcox - UD rnd3
> 4* Alistair Overeem - Tko rnd 3 *14*
> ...


KillingRoad89


> Alistair Overeem KO R1 *17*
> Brett Rogers KO R2
> Chad Griggs TKO R1 *23*
> Daniel Cormier TKO R2 *14*
> ...


Toxic


> Josh Barnett via UD *17*
> K.J. Noons UD
> Valentijn Overeem via KO
> Justin Wilcox via UD
> ...


Mike28


> No picks sent


attention


> Josh Barnett, decision, unanimous *17*
> K.J. Noons, decision, unanimous
> Daniel Cormier, decision, unanimous *23*
> Magno Almeida, submission, round 1
> ...


Ape City


> Alistair Overeem/ tko/ 1 *17*
> Josh Barnett/ sub/ 2 *24*
> Daniel Cormier/ decision/ unanimous *23*
> Chad Griggs/ tko / 2 *19*
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Alistair Overeem via TKO Round 1 *17*
> 
> Josh Barnett via Submission Round *21*
> 1
> ...


Rauno


> a. overeem-tko-2nd *17*
> cormier-dec-ud *24*
> barnett-sub-3rd *20*
> v. overeem-sub-1st
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Alistair has nothing to be ashamed of IMO.


Agreed. This isn't a BJJ tournament, there is no reason Overeem should be expected to go to the ground with Werdum if Werdum can't get it there. This is MMA; it starts in the standing position. If you can't get a fight to the ground without pulling that bullshit gtfo. If Werdum can get it there and keep it there then more power to him. Pulling guard every single time you get hit is bullshit.



hixxy said:


> Overeem got out striked in the stand up by Werdum. Part of me even thought Werdum was going to get the decision.


Overeem landed a far better percentage of punches and kicks and way, way more power strikes. That would be one of the worst decisions ever if Werdum took it.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Werdum is pathetic. If you can't get it to the ground naturally, don't pull that crap.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Dudeabides posted the results and then took them down by the looks of it.

Oh and for anyone adding their score up, i think Griggs won by submission, not tko.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Dudeabides posted the results and then took them down by the looks of it.
> 
> Oh and for anyone adding their score up, i think Griggs won by submission, not tko.


Although Overeem did tap out, the announcer said it was officially a TKO.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Dudeabides posted the results and then took them down by the looks of it.
> 
> Oh and for anyone adding their score up, i think Griggs won by submission, not tko.


I was adding them up at work, and when it was time to go home I submitted them, deleted them, so I could finish here at home and put them back up. Blame pipe and AlphaDawg for the delay, heh they got too many right. I did what they say on tv when adding up tko/sub. If they put out a retraction or correction tomorrow or something, I'll update the scores. It would mean a lot in close matchups, someone could get 5 points +/-.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i win another fight, i would be up the ladder if that damn GP wasn't on, hard times are when you start your strikeforce career 0-3 even after getting every fight right in one of them and getting close in another, hard times are when you miss out on getting included in the strikeforce GP to win a shot, but god damnit im turning it around fast and im not gonna stop til i get that gold around my waist. i want hixxy at ufc on verses 4 and i want toxic at fedor vs henderson


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

default win!! I'll take it


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> default win!! I'll take it


me and you at fedor vs henderson *slaps toxic with biker gloves*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> me and you at fedor vs henderson *slaps toxic with biker gloves*


***Runs away, comes back and snaps UFC_OWNS with his dirty G-String*** I accept.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> ***Runs away, comes back and snaps UFC_OWNS with his dirty G-String*** I accept.


*looks at toxic with steve carell stone face* so be it


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Glad these guys are using words and not pics* !


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad i got a win on the back of losing my title, just what i needed. Overall record of 5-1 now here in Strikeforce, only the champion can match that. With him being tied up in the grand prix im gonna have to speak to my coaches and see who we want to fight next.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Glad i got a win on the back of losing my title, just what i needed. Overall record of 5-1 now here in Strikeforce, only the champion can match that. With him being tied up in the grand prix im gonna have to speak to my coaches and see who we want to fight next.


if we fought this match i would of won by 1 point lol that would of been sick


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MK we would have drawn, now you become overeem defending your title in every round of the GP


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Had the 3rd best score tonight and still lost, why do i always get those monsters as opponents?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Roll on July 30th! Hopefully MK gets knocke out of the Grand Prix at that event aswell. Come on Bobby Cooper!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I did horrible :shame02: but I was too lazy^^

Now I'm ready to take the GP home :thumb02:

Watch out MK!! I hope you do not underestimate me my friend :angry02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> if we fought this match i would of won by 1 point lol that would of been sick


Awesome *fight* buddy!!! :thumb02:

I expected nothing less from you. :thumbsup:

It was almost too tight to score. 

In the end it all came down to the order of our picks and getting the correct rd. LOL

The Barnett fight was the "X-factor" here

Looking forward on meeting you on a UFC card.


----------

